# blue chihuahuas



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

i am considering buying a blue chihuahua pup and am trying to find out as much info as possible. I have read some articles which say blue chihuahuas are prone to illness because the reason they are blue is due to a lack of white blood cells!!! Is this true?? Somebody please help me!!


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

Hi, I have two blue chis - brother and sister from the same litter, both 6 months old. The only problem that I know of is that blue's and other dilutes can have skin problems. You can't bathe them more than once a month or their skin will get really dry. Also, Chico just had to have an operation to have his testicles removed because they were reatained (which means they never dropped) when they don't drop the pup is more likley to get cancer : ( So it is crucial if your chi has retained testicles that you have them removed. Also, you can't breed two blue's together as the blue's can carry hidden genetic defects, such as retained testicles. I know it all sounds scary, but I love my two babies so much and wouldn't trade them for the world!! Everyone stops me to ask me what kind of dog they are because of their coloring. They're so much fun, and most likely won't have any problems, but just wanted to make you aware of everything I knew. Hope it helps. If you go to the pictures page you can look at pictures of them, they're names are Chico and Sophia.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*



Wow your babies are beauties. The blue one is so very cute. I want a blue or choc one next. I dont get to see to many blue ones and I have never seen one in person

Click to expand...

*


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

thank you so much, you've definitely eased my worries. I already have Elmo my 7mth old black/tan chihuahua who has a retained testicle and is having them removed this month. I have never seen a blue chi, but after seeing pictues of your beautiful babies and my soon to be new pup, i'm in love.


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

You're so very welcome. I also have a long hair blue, which I recently gave to my parents because she loved them so much and their dog passed away a couple years ago. she will be four months on the 16th and is a doll!! Her name is Chula  Please make sure you post pics of your blue baby when you get it    I can't wait to see. I love the blues, but I also want a chocolate one day. 
Here's Chula AKA ChoooChooo\


----------



## 2BLUCHIS (May 10, 2004)

Oh yea, I forgot to tell you. Chico had a lot of problems the following week after his surgery  He gets his stiches out tomorrow, and he is doing great now, but things weren't so good last week. I had to miss two days of work because he was not well. Make sure they give you a tranqualizer for him so that he can sleep at night, they didn't give my baby anything to help him sleep and he just stayed up and cried all night, it's uncomfortable for them to lay down, so he couldn't even sleep, he just sat up in pain, so the next day I called the vet and made them give me something to help him sleep. They also gave me pain killers for him, which I think helped a lot. They didn't tell me to get a cone for his neck, I figured that one out on my own after he pulled two of his stiches out the first day and started bleeding like crazy, so make sure you get one of the e-collars also, your vet should have one, if not you can get them at petco. It was really gross when he pulled his stiches out, so I want to make sure you don't have to go through it :? It was soooo hard on him, he had to have two incisions because they couldn't find his testicles. His belly was practically cut in half, I stayed up crying with the little guy because I felt so bad that I couldn't do anything for him   Anyway, I know this is a lot of info (sorry  ) but I just don't want your baby to have to go through the pain mine did. It was so hard on both of us. I didn't think it was that big of a procedure, now I now different.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree they need pain meds for the first day or two. My vet did not give me anything and his first night was rough. I went and got him some pain meds. My heart was bleeding too.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

*blue chi*

just to let you all know, i have just spoken to the breeder and have agreed to buy the blue chi pup!!!! he's only i week old so i've got ages to wait till i can bring him home!!! 

shes sent me a photo and he is absolutely beautiful!! As soon as i can figure out how to post picures i'll put it on so you can all coo at my little one!!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

hey gem r you form the uk? i love blue chis aswell they really r beautifull i have two blue cats a solid blue and blue tabby and mmy persian that past away was a blue colourpoint, theyve never had any health problems
mia
x


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

yeah im from manchester. i am soooo excited!!!! hopefully i'll be able to send some photos soon. it's really great to be able to share my enthusiasm with other chi lovers, all my friends think im crazy!!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

yey another manchester chi lover!!! im from near the trafford centre, your breeders not called anne is she and her husband les?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol I was just thinking that too because all they had left was a blue boy OMG how spooky if it is.............. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

you guys are spooky!! they are my breeder!! Is that a good or bad thing??? you're scaring me now!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

its good its who mia had keeks from and I rang yesterday about getting one but all she had left was a little blue boy and I was thinking about it but I really want a girl so i guess hes all yours..................bless you must post a pic as soon as you can :wave:


----------

